# Am I too old to be competitive?????



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

doodoo -

You can be as competitive as you want to be and your skills will allow. Bows can be great equalizers. 

At what level also depends on your desire and how intelligently you approach it. Hopefully, a good coach or mentor will fill in the missing pieces.

"Still staying active at 40", eh. Think you might be surprised at how many people here are well pasted that mark. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

I am 72 and shoot with 2 other fellows, 82 and 85, we all score 450-540 on an American 600 round, depending on what body part hurts the most that day,LOL. Shooting recurve
Cheers
Fritz


----------



## doodoo729 (Jul 6, 2011)

Viper,
Thank you for your advice. Actually, I was pretty sure there are many, many archers that's past my mark. I always thought archery is a sport that one can enjoy regardless of their age, unlike some of the sports that I used to play.

Pencarrow,
Nice!! I think having shooting buddy really helps. It's like working out with a friend instead of by myself. I think I would definately shoot more often if I can find someone to shoot with. I will have to do more research on this but can you briefly explain the "600 round"? Does that means max of 600 points? How many different distances would you be shooting?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Go for it. I started even later in life than you, after trashing my body climbing rocks and mountains since I was young. State level competions are great. We have an excellent progam in California. Not sure what 
Washington is like. There are also club shoots, fun shoots etc. I shot for about 3 years before I decided that all I was doing was putting holes in paper. That is when I decided I had to take it to another level and started to compete. I set a two year goal: Year 1, learn to complete (logistics of competition), year 2, learn to shoot (rebuild form with a private coach). This turned out to be a pretty good strategy for me. 

Another option to consider is field archery. Field archery uses roving courses like a golf course, shooting 4 arrows per target, at various distances and angles. It is like going from the driving range (target shooting) to the golf course (field). It is great to get out on the roving course and to shoot the various distances and angles. I would imagine that Washington would have some beautiful field ranges. Another option is 3D, or simulated hunting, using foam animals. These are very popular. I am not a hunter but I use 3D to help me practice shooting "unmarked" distances, which means, you have to guess the distance of the shot and set your sight appropriately (I am a barebow shooter so I do not have a sight). Good luck, you will not regret your decision to take up the sport. By the way, I started with and for my sons. One still shoots occasionally, one quit, but I am still going strong. Funny how that worked out. I was not looking for a new sport for me at the time.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

I did not start archery until I was at my early 50, I started compettion after shooting for 2-3 years. Now I go to all the State and local tournaments I can find. The important thing is to have fun. Archery is a game you can compete against yourself. Set a goal on the number of points you want to get instead of trying to beat your opponent. I would rather shoot a good game and lose than shooting a bad game and win. The other advantage about tournament is to meet other shooters, most of the archers are willing to give beginners pointers. Get some coaching to make sure your form is good, concentrate on your form instead of the score if you decide to compete. Finally, have fun.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

A buddy of mine is in his late 50s or early 60s (somewhere around there). He's been shooting compound his whole life and about a year and a half ago switched to the curve. Now he's beating most of the guys in the state, young and old. It's because he knows what he's doing, has solid form, and practices really hard. If you can pick up a bow and pull it back, I don't think you're too old for it.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

doodoo729 said:


> Viper,
> Thank you for your advice. Actually, I was pretty sure there are many, many archers that's past my mark. I always thought archery is a sport that one can enjoy regardless of their age, unlike some of the sports that I used to play.
> 
> Pencarrow,
> Nice!! I think having shooting buddy really helps. It's like working out with a friend instead of by myself. I think I would definately shoot more often if I can find someone to shoot with. I will have to do more research on this but can you briefly explain the "600 round"? Does that means max of 600 points? How many different distances would you be shooting?


600 points total. 20 arrows at 60yards,50yards,40yards, for atotal of 60 arrows, on 122cm target, 10 scoring rings.


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

I started archery at the age of 45. I'm 54 now, and having the time of my life. I feel I've barely scratched the surface of understanding and mastering this sport. Before archery, I beat up my body for many, many years in the martial arts, and finally decide to switch to a sport where I didn't have to get up everyday with some part of me hurting. I consider archery to be my "retirement" sport, and plan to practice it into my 90's. Modern equipment has made it possible to hit longer distances with less draw weight, so I can still shoot the longer distances with the young ones. The McKinney 2 arrow has dramatically improved my quality of life. Drawing only 36 lbs, I can hit 90 m without pulling the sight bar in. My son and I started archery together when he was 12, and I feel the sport has brought us much closer together. Saturday and Sunday mornings would be our time together. The two of us would drive out to the park, shoot for 2-3 hours by ourselves, eat a lunch we packed, and talk about life. He enjoys competing, and every once in a while he even wins something, but I've never pressed him to do so. My son is an engineering student at UC Berkeley now. School keeps him busy, and he shoots for the Cal team. But we still find time to shoot together once in a while, and talk about life.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Mario Casavecchia started in archery exactly at 40. But in few years he become very coimpetitive and reached >1300 FITA score. He was then in the Italian national team that won the European Target championships in 1998 and the alternate of the Italian team for 2000 Sydney Olimpic games. Archery is the only sport that allows you to aim to the olympic dream starting at 40 ...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

butch johnson is still trying to qualify for the olympics next year at 56.....

...he might make it too!!


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

Good words here. Get out there and shoot. Olympic archery is all about fun. Besides, you owe it to your family to do something good for your head. Welcome


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

My kids got me into Olympic style archery at age 33. At 34 I was on the U.S. Olympic team. Today I'm 41 and still capable of shooting 320's at 70 meters on any given day. Are you too old? Well, age is just a number. The real question is, what kind of shape have you kept yourself in?

If you're out of shape, it will be more difficult for you. First you'll need to get back in shape if you plan to shoot recurve. Doesn't hurt if you're shooting compound either, but most definitely a recurve will tax you many times more. Once you're in shape (or if you're already there now) you can plan to be as competitive as you have the drive to be.

If for no other reason, get in shape and shoot with your kids, because the grow up way too fast. Believe me, I know. Those same kids I enrolled in JOAD in 2003 are now in college and about to graduate from high school next May. I have no idea where the years went...

John


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

I have taught archery at camps for many years, but never had much chance to shoot myself - (no - I'm not suicidal). Several months after we moved cross country - I discovered that there is a public archery range about 3 miles from our house. So I gave up golf and started shooting and trying to learn proper archery. I was doing fair, considering (reading and watching videos). I started competing locally about a year later. I was 51 when I started shooting. I'm 58 now and made shooter of the year for our state this last year. In 2008, I went to Arizona to visit the kids and watch (not shoot in) the Olympic trials. That was the first time I had seen that level of shooting - it inspired me to want to shoot better. I found a coach after that and I've been even more hooked ever since. You really do need to get a good coach to at least get you going in the right direction. It's a lot harder when you have to break a bad habit that you developed because you just didn't know. This forum is a great resource for finding good coaches to get you going. There was a newspaper article about me earlier this year and the final sentence was "I plan to do archery as long as my body holds out" and "it's cheaper than therapy and safer than antidepressants" LOL


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

So - the answer to your question is --- No! you're not too old!! LOL


----------



## CT MastersCF (Mar 14, 2009)

If you want to be competitive ... at any age ... good coaching is essential, whether in person by another individual or by video that is analyzed critically by a knowledgable person (who might just be yourself ... ask Limbwalker about that .. rare by not impossible). 

Although I started bowhunting in college (40+ years ago) shooting was quite irregular with multiple gaps lasting a few years or more. As you did, I started shooting targets with a my child ... 9 years ago. I decided to stay with my compound while she shot recurve, and I've always shot fingers because, for sure, I'd probably drop a release in the woods somewhere, notwithstanding that they can be strapped to one's wrist. I was mildly competitive for the first few years, mostly because there isn't a lot of competition in compound fingers. However, once I got some good coaching, things improved markedly.

I bring this up not to pat myself on the back, but to acknowledge someone who is well-known as an outstanding archer (an understatement !!), but not as well-known as a superb coach ... Butch Johnson. Both my daughter and I have benefitted from his experience, analysis, and unrelenting patience as a coach. Thanks Butch.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

Dietmar trillus did it...


----------



## doodoo729 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, for the encouraging words. Hopefully one day I will be good enough to start competing. By looking at the location of people who replied, is olympic/recurve archery more popular over in the east coast? Haven't heard much about olympic archery around here. Don't know if Univ of Washington has an archery team or not........


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

When you can hit the bale consistently at your longest distance get in there and have fun. The rest will come. A good coach will speed the process considerably. I'm excited for you. d


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Hopefully one day I will be good enough to start competing.


Not to sound critical, so please don't take it that way, but this is a constantly recurring comment I hear in our sport and it frustrates me to no end.

You are good enough to compete NOW! Competing can occur at any level of ability because (and this is the key that many never "get") you are only competing against yourself. Set a REASONABLE goal (your scoring average in a controlled practice environment is a good, reasonable goal for most folks) then go to a tournament and see if you can do THAT. If you can, under tournament conditions, then guess what? You won! 

I know it sounds trite, but it really is that simple. Too many folks overcomplicate this "competition" thing...

John


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

doodoo729 said:


> Thanks everyone, for the encouraging words. Hopefully one day I will be good enough to start competing. By looking at the location of people who replied, is olympic/recurve archery more popular over in the east coast? Haven't heard much about olympic archery around here. Don't know if Univ of Washington has an archery team or not........


Hey! You just caught us napping, that's all!

There are plenty of recurve shooters in the NW, and some top-notch coaching as well. Here are some links for you to bookmark and check out for starters:

http://washingtonarchery.org/
http://www.wcwinc.org/club/matchArchery.htm
http://thenockpoint.com/ 

The WSAA site has a list of all the clubs in WA, so lots of opportunities for you. The Nock Point in Mountlake Terrace I think just doubled their indoor lanes, good lighting, super staff to assist, great coaching and not that far from you for year-round indoor shooting. Kenmore (WCW, inc.) may be the closest full-sized FITA field (out to 90m), but use requires membership and special use permit. Come down to Kenmore Aug 20-21 and see a Star FITA on Sat., and both an Olympic Round and 900 Round on Sunday. (Hint...sign up for the 900, a great introduction to competitive archery imho - membership not required - here is the flyer: http://www.wcwinc.org/club/Cascade FITA 2011.pdf). 

Hope we see you there.

Edited to add: "East Coast"...:nyah:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Not to sound critical, so please don't take it that way, but this is a constantly recurring comment I hear in our sport and it frustrates me to no end.
> 
> You are good enough to compete NOW! Competing can occur at any level of ability because (and this is the key that many never "get") you are only competing against yourself. Set a REASONABLE goal (your scoring average in a controlled practice environment is a good, reasonable goal for most folks) then go to a tournament and see if you can do THAT. If you can, under tournament conditions, then guess what? You won!
> 
> ...


words to live by...


----------



## doodoo729 (Jul 6, 2011)

limbwalker,
I know what you mean. I just recently attempted to shoot at 20 yards and it's a lot different than at 10 yards. I should remove the "hopefully" out of my earlier post and go practice more. What would be a reasonable goal to move up to a longer distance? Consistently hitting all arrows in red or better?

seattlepop,
My son and I are taking lessons in the Next Step Archery next door to the Nock Point. Do you know who coaches at the range? I work every other weekend so I may not be able to participate in the August event. I will try to swing by after work to check it out. Thanks for those links.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

> Hopefully one day I will be good enough to start competing.


The other thing about going to competitions is that it becomes 'old hat'. 

When you do get to a level to challenge the best it won't be new to you. 

You'll know where to go, what to bring, how long to get there, how to prepare there...... you'll be able to concentrate on shooting your best without the additional hassles.


----------



## arwemakere (Feb 26, 2010)

Seattlepop said:


> Hey! You just caught us napping, that's all!
> 
> There are plenty of recurve shooters in the NW, and some top-notch coaching as well. Here are some links for you to bookmark and check out for starters:
> 
> ...



I'd like to add that in the Vancouver BC area were have a good number of tournaments. We try to not conflict with Kenmore, hoping to get more people shooting at the other's shoots. Not as many recurve shooters as at the Kenmore range, but we typically have a FITA 1440 and 720 round each month through the summer. A calendar (western Canada events) is at http://archeryguy.com/calendar.html

We are also hosting the PNAA (Pacific Northwest Archery Association) event in September. I'll find more information and post it.

Bill


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

WELCOME TO THE ARCHERY FAMILY!
I started taking Taekwondo when I turned 50, and a kid came up to me and said, "I didn't know OLD PEOPLE could take taekwondo!" 
So therefore I say welcome to you into the great world of archery! Lots of great people to meet, lots of great equipment reviews here on AT, and lots of good advice on 
where to go to get to where you want to be!
ENJOY and Have fun! 
All the advice you've gotten on here is spot on! 
Get good so you can come to Hamilton next summer, you and your kid can shoot! Get the whole family involved, and it is really amazing what you can do!
My husband got me into this in 1995 and we haven't looked back, our son now shoots too, he is 13. We took a break from Nationals this year, as we aren't shooting up to 
snuff, and laying low seemed to be the best idea! Still came up on top at regionals!
One piece of advice I got early on is this, "Be the arrow" kind of Zen thinking, but if you think too much, then you suffer the paralysis of analysis and that'll kill you every 
time. Overthinkng is not good, shooting a good shot is good! Another piece of advice is when you get tired, be careful you do not practice bad form, so build up your 
stamina, and you should be as good as GOLD!
Most importantly, find what you like 3D, Field, or FITA (Olympic target), whatever your pleasure there is something out there for you and your family!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

doodoo, the goals are yours and yours alone. It could be "red or better" or it could just be scoring every arrow. That's up to you and absolutely nobody else.

You may be in the same division or on the same target as someone else, but the mindset you need to have is that you're there all by yourself, just trying to shoot to your potential.

John


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

AWSOME ADVICE! :wink:



limbwalker said:


> doodoo, the goals are yours and yours alone. It could be "red or better" or it could just be scoring every arrow. That's up to you and absolutely nobody else.
> 
> You may be in the same division or on the same target as someone else, but the mindset you need to have is that you're there all by yourself, just trying to shoot to your potential.
> 
> John


----------

